# Sumter  County



## bobcat (Sep 16, 2004)

Everything is wet, very wet, seen two all weekend long,a 3pt. and doe,no shot opportunity on the doe.Were seen at 11:00AM..  Food plots are drowned.Not too good.


----------



## Muygrande (Sep 17, 2004)

Bobcat, where are you in Sumter county?? That's Home!! I can probably tell 'ya something!!


----------



## joe31709 (Sep 17, 2004)

I live in Sumter county too. I will be going to schley county in the morning and maybe sumter sunday afternoon. 

I did goto Flint WMA tuesday and jumped a doe when i was putting up my climber. She was a shooter doe too.


----------



## Muygrande (Sep 17, 2004)

In GA if she ain't got spots she's a shooter doe!!! :  If i have a choice I'll take the biggest but a single is a done deal!!


----------



## bobcat (Sep 20, 2004)

We are located off Shiloh church road!This past weekend we finally seen a few deer.I missed a big doe around 10:00am it was the 4th deer i had seen.That evening i seen five more deer but nothing big enough to shoot,had a yearling doe bed down around fifteen yards from the tree I was in.She stayed there about 2 hours untill the mama come by,out of range of course.Seen one more Sunday morning at first light about ten yards away but couldnt tell exactly what it was so I didnt shoot. Its starting to dry up a little bit.The creek droped about 2 feet from friday to sunday.


----------



## Michael Lee (Sep 28, 2004)

Sumter County Report - 9/25/04

My dad, Mike Lee, arrowed a nice big ol' doe saturday afternoon in northern sumter county.  He had seen 5 does from that stand and decided one needed to be removed!  The deer were feeding through an area full of kudzu.

ML


----------



## bobcat (Sep 28, 2004)

Glad he got one,I think I missed my opportunity in the early going of the season.We didnt see the first deer all weekend long.Did find a fresh scrape, the first of the season.I think they just trying to mark out territories,getting a little frisky maybe.Think I,m going to try a WMA this weekend just havn"t made up my mind which one to go to.Good luck all!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## letsgohuntin (Oct 11, 2004)

*Rut?*

When does the rut generally begin in this area ? Im right on the Lee/Sumter line about 7 miles west of Leslie.  The reason I ask is I've only seen 1 or 2 fresh rubs so far... my other leases in the past generally have been a lot more active by now. This is my first season on this lease, so Im not sure of the buck/doe balance on the land.


----------



## bobcat (Oct 14, 2004)

A member of our club finally broke the ice Saturday morning and killed a deer with his muzzleloader.  As far as the rut everyone in that area has told me that around November 5 to  November 15,and the best from the 8- 13th.Last year was our first year and what we saw was in this general time frame.Cant wait till this weekend,my wife is going to give this deer hunting a try for the first time.I'm going to sit with her oppening morning with the camcorder and hopefully she can fill her first tag and will get the fever,then she will understand why she has been a deer season widow the last 4 years.  Good luck to all this weekend


----------



## Michael Lee (Oct 18, 2004)

October 16th, 2004:

Saw a lot of deer in food plots and fields.  Land owner hunted with my dad and took a 120 inch 8 pointer.  We saw about 25 different deer with most of them bucks.  Saw several 7&8 pointers that were too small.

Nice weather and lots of fun.

ML


----------



## Huntingdawg (Oct 24, 2004)

*Very slow this weekend*

hunted Sat afternoon and didn't see anything until I was leaving and then this morning 3 of us went to try and shoot some does and we only saw one doe, which was missed.   Believe maybe first or second time had not seen a deer out of the stand I was hunting in last 10 years...lots of skeeters...saw a couple of small fresh scrapes and small rubs


----------



## Michael Lee (Oct 25, 2004)

Sumter Co: 10-23-04

Saw a nice young 9 point aggrivate some does Saturday morning in a cut corn field.  Tried my Bleat in Heat can style call and the buck never looked up.  Grunted at the buck and he got really scared and left the field after 3 grunts!  

Saw 3 does in the same field on Saturday afternoon.

ML


----------



## letsgohuntin (Oct 25, 2004)

*Cranking Up*

I finally saw a couple of scrapes on Saturday and foung one area with about 15 nice sized rubs... looks like things are heating up since last weekend.


----------



## Thunder (Oct 25, 2004)

*10/24*

Dawg,

You must be hunting pretty close to me! I always see deer....except for this past weekend.  : I hunted all day Friday, Sat, and Sunday morning. Did not see one deer all day Friday, or Saturday morning. Put up a stand in a spot I found Saturday afternoon. Had to try and find where the deer went. Spot was close to the swamp, back in about 100 yards off the 4 wheeler trail. Area that nobody hunts. Found a good trail with 2 scrapes and a couple of rubs. Sat. night saw a button. Thought it was a doe at first....good thing I waited a little. Turned his head and saw the bumps.

Sunday am it was drizzling, so I decided to slip along the logging road that splits pines and swamp. Had to try something at this point. At 8am, had a big doe come slipping out of the swamp into the logging road heading to the thick pines. 15 yards broadside.  Took her to take the heat off, and put meat in the freezer.

Bottom line on my place.....too hot, way too many skeeters, and I ain't goin' back till some cooler weather comes in to get 'em moving!


----------



## Thunder (Nov 10, 2004)

I have not been up in the past 2 weeks. Anyone seeing any rut sign yet?

Thanks!


----------



## duckbill (Nov 10, 2004)

Thunder,
I hunt in Webster county and the reports from last weekend were that they were just getting started.  Everybody agrees that it should be cranked up full bore starting tomorrow or Friday.  I'm heading up tomorrow night.  We've already had two nice bucks (9pt & 10pt) taken.


----------



## Thunder (Nov 10, 2004)

Duck,

Thanks for the info!! Best of luck to you this weekend!  

Can't wait till Friday rolls around so I can hit the road. With the cold front due in Sat am........


----------



## WIGGINS (Nov 12, 2004)

I'm New To This Site.  I Live In Eatonton But Have Hunted In Sumter Co All My Life.  Going This Weekend. Wanted To Know Whats Happening With The Rut.


----------



## JDUKE (Nov 12, 2004)

Have not seen any evidence that things have fired up yet.  But I have been told by some locals that things should pick up in the next few days after this front comes through.


----------



## Duff (Nov 12, 2004)

Keep us posted how the weekend goes. Headed that way Tuesday.

Thanks

Duff


----------



## GrandSlamHunter (Nov 14, 2004)

*Rut*

I have been hunting the Sumter/Schley line for the past two weeks. Saw the first bucks chasing does Sat. the 6th and this continued through yesterday (Sat. the 13th). Don't know how much longer it will last, but it's good right now!

GSH


----------



## WIGGINS (Nov 15, 2004)

Slow Weekend, Too Much Wind And Warm Temp's.  It Was Sunday Before I Even Saw A Doe.  I Gave Her About 30 Minutes To See What Was Behind But Nothing Came Out So I Took Her To Make Some Jerky.  Did Find A Shed That Would Gross In The 130's If The Other Side Matched.  Good Luck


----------



## Michael Lee (Nov 19, 2004)

Just got a call from one of our staff hunters this morning from our Sumter County farm and he got a real nice 8 pointer with 3 kickers on him.  Has 8 inch brow tines and 10 inch G2's.  Came in grunting and chasing 3 does.

Will post pics soon.

ML


----------



## Duff (Nov 19, 2004)

Just got back from Sumter/Schley Co. Arrived Tues evening and my bud shot a nice buck but after a long tracking job we determined the buck wasn't hurt bad. He was running a group of 5 does. I saw a no doubt shooter this morning(Fri) but he was 500yds away and across the property line. He was with a doe. My bud spotted another nice buck running does Thurs and Fri morning but no shot was offered. Three of us were hunting Fri morning and we all saw a shooter buck.

Bucks are still chasing does. It wasn't wide open but I saw at least 1 buck chasing does each morning we hunted. 
This is one my bud killed Sun. evening.


----------



## letsgohuntin (Nov 19, 2004)

Thanks for the update Duff... I was wondering what I might expect Saturday morning...


----------



## Duff (Nov 20, 2004)

Sould still be good, but I think it is winding down


----------



## Huntingdawg (Nov 21, 2004)

*11/20 and 11/21 results*

so far bad season for me have only been able to go when the weather his too hot and muggy.  Sat afternoon 3 hunters only 2 does seen.   Sun am, waited for the rain to die down and saw a good size 8 pt on the way to the stand, watched another small doe feed and finally made it to my stand after stalking most of the way in.   Saw 0 from the stand and jumped a doe on my way out.   Heading to the truck about 10:30 and 2 does run out of a millet field, putting my gun in the truck and look up and a good 2 1/2 yr. old 8 or 10 pt. comes walking out of the millet, guess he was trailing the does.  Could have easily killed him, but he needed another year didn't seem to sporty propping up on the dog box watching him thru the scope....he definitely had his mind on other things.


----------



## bobcat (Nov 22, 2004)

We have killed a few deer and let a few walk.Opening weekend a nice 8pt was killed.The next weekend two does were killed.Then a 9pt was killed and a doe was killed the week before last.Nothing killed this past weekend .Did get a picture of a decent 8 pt twice in a week,so there is a decent buck left.Only two sightings of bucks running does.Still several weeks left to get a good one.Good luck all


----------



## WIGGINS (Nov 24, 2004)

Going This Weekend, This Front Should Make For Some Good Weather.  I'll Update Monday.  Good Luck


----------



## silverbullet (Nov 30, 2004)

*Sumter/Macon County Line*

On sunday morning 11/28/04, I killed a good 10 pointer with a 18 inch spread. Outside of Andersonville, he was still rutting hard but had lost alot of weight.


----------



## Duff (Nov 30, 2004)

All right SB, lets see a pic


----------



## Duff (Dec 1, 2004)

habersham hammer said:
			
		

> Duff,
> 
> Is that Tom Glavine you have a picture of.It sure looks like him.


----------



## Thunder (Dec 2, 2004)

*Americus/rut*

Does anyone hunt near Americus? We are about 5 miles outside of town and have seen no sign of rut yet! : 

Possible that it happpened during the 2 weeks in Nov that we were not there, but strange this year.

Any help on when or if it happened would be appreciated!!

Thanks!


----------



## bobcat (Dec 2, 2004)

We hunt just out of americus, about the same as you 5 miles or so.There hasnt been as strong of a rut on our place this year as compared to last year.The rut generally is around the second and third weeks of november according to what we saw last year.Also thats what every one has told us in that area.Thunder where do yall hunt at.


----------



## Thunder (Dec 2, 2004)

Hey Bobcat,

Thanks for the response. Muy told me about the same thing (I hunted with him last year before he moved). I had a baseball tournament the middle of Nov so guess I missed it   

Bandy was in the same tournament.....rethinking next fall!! : 

We hunt 5 miles south of Americus off 19. Where do you hunt?


----------



## Huntingdawg (Dec 2, 2004)

*Last weekend we had 2 good bucks killed*

first was chasing does across a field Sat am.  Prior weekend we had seen two other bucks cruising and acting stupid (walked past us about 100 yds away while standing next to our trucks) Going this weekend in hopes that it may be lingering, for the most part the heaviest activity has been during Thanksgiving


----------



## bobcat (Dec 3, 2004)

We hunt about 5 miles west of Americus off of highway 30 ,were about 2 miles off of hwy 30 back on some back roads not sure of the names but Shiloh church is down the road about a mile.


----------



## WIGGINS (Dec 7, 2004)

Went Last Weekend. Only Saw A Large Spike Following A Doe On The Way To The Stand. He Had An 8.5 Inch Spike On One Side And A Nub On The Other. He Weighed Probably 160-170 Pounds.  I Didn't Want To Ruin The Hunt But I Had To Take A Deer Like That Before He Bred More Does. He Was A Mature 3-4 Year Old With No Rack. I Hunt Off Of Middle River Rd Outside Americus As Well.


----------



## Duff (Dec 7, 2004)

WIGGINS


   Thats taking one for the team. Good job and it needed to be done.


----------



## Thunder (Dec 7, 2004)

*One sided??*

I shot a deer (cull) about a month ago....same thing!   He had 3 points on one side and a small spike on the other. Ugly looking.....and he was about 160 pounds. Saw another buck that had a decent one side and lack of antler on the other side...wonder what gives here? :


----------



## bobcat (Dec 9, 2004)

One of our members took his girlfriend with him and found a spot on the ground to hunt Sunday evening.They managed to kill 3 big does in about 15 seconds.They were at least 110 +.She shot the first one and the other two run about 50 yds and he shot one of them and thought he missed,the other one just stood there watching the other one run off.Needless to say it also caught a bad case of lead poisioning..........Also, when we were cleaning the deer I found the bullet that he shot the deer with from a 30-06,I also found what looked like a 22 bullet,after looking closer,I found where the 22 bullet had passed through the left side of the deers brisket went through the edge of the shoulder and lodged between the skin and shoulder.......This fellow kills deer with all kinds of foreign objects in the deer.He killed a doe a couple years ago with a broadhead in its shoulder.It was a doe I had shot with the bow and trailed about a mile or so.Just shows how tough they are,she bled a pile of blood and still survived another year............ :  :


----------



## Thunder (Dec 9, 2004)

Bobcat,

Glad to hear that you guys are having some success! How is the weather/acorns doing up there? Been a while since I've been up...

Yea, deer are pretty hardy animals! Glad to hear the one with the broadhead made it....right to the .06.


----------



## bobcat (Dec 13, 2004)

Looks like most of the white and chestnut oaks are through dropping and pretty much gone.Some of the smaller acorns are still in the trees and falling.Not real shure what type of oak they are.But the deer are still eating them.Thats the way it is on our property not shure whats going on around us.The deer are just now starting to eat in my biologic plot. :


----------



## letsgohuntin (Dec 20, 2004)

We have had a few scrapes "reactivated" over the past couple of weeks. Still not seeing many deer though.


----------



## Michael Lee (Dec 21, 2004)

We are still seeing alot of deer.  Some good bucks too, but our focus is on does.

ML


----------



## Thunder (Dec 22, 2004)

Well,

going back up for the last hurrah on the 26th. Looking for a good shooter to end the season. last time up, some tracks going across the "face of the moon"  , but man it is barren out there after the cut!  

I guess I'll have to bring out the whole bag of tricks for this trip.....decoy, scent, the can, and grunt tube.    I'll probably get into the thick stuff with the 12 gauge most of the time. It's the only area left with trees and cover. They left about 50 yards of cover around the creek that boarders the hard road. Thick as heck, but I need to get down into the middle of it. May only be a 10 yard shot if one is running the creek, but thats where he will be on our place, if he's there at all! :


----------



## bobcat (Dec 29, 2004)

Made my last trip to Boat Hill hunting club on the 26th as well.Had planned on staying and hunting the 27th as well but I had too good of a day the 26th.To keep it short I killed a doe that morning and saw three more,that evening I saw a opossum, two armadillos,one deer at about 30 yards,and 114 ducks over my head going to roost.A good day to end the year on..............


----------

